
Google App Engine Goes Down and Stays Down - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/google-app-engine-goes-down-and-stays-down/
======
shaunxcode
I know gmail has been in "beta" for so long that it almost seems sarcastic BUT
google app engine is absolutely 1000% beta! As such things like this are more
than par for the course. If people were paying for the service that would be
one thing but this is probably one of the reasons they aren't selling the
service yet. </fanboy>

------
sah
_Stuff like this tends to make developers nervous about adopting a new
platform._

This actually makes me feel good about adopting App Engine as a platform, not
bad.

Of course there will be outages. Then the problems will be fixed, and there
will be fewer in the future. Would you rather do this on your own, with your
own infrastructure, or use something like App Engine, and have many of these
issues already dealt with before you even start?

If the outages still seem unusually frequent in a year, then I'll be nervous
about App Engine.

------
geuis
This is kinda old now. Problem has been fixed and is back up. See the update
on the story.

Lets not make a big deal out of App Engine having problems. Amazon's stuff has
been out for a while and has had several temporary outages since release, all
of which were quickly resolved.

~~~
drusenko
i suppose it depends on how you define "quickly resolved". if by "quickly
resolved" you mean resolved in a few hours, and that's acceptable to you, then
that works. sometimes things being "quickly resolved" in a few hours are
unacceptable.

